# suspension "creaking" sound at low speeds



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got the GC/AGX combo for my 200sx with 300 F /250 R spring rates. As of late, I've noticed when parking...or leaving a parking spot I'll hear sort of a creaky sound (almost sounds like a "springy" noise)

It happens when the wheels are turned at VERY low speeds (5mph or less).

Anybody else experience this or know what I'm talking about. If so can you explain what is making the noise. Is this normal and if there is anything that can be done to prevent the noise?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I think it might be your bushings, the grease might be gone. That would cause a sqeaking noise.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I found the OEM dust boot would squeak against the top spring mount up front when the wheels were turned. A liberal coating of grease on the top of the boot and the contact part of the upper spring mount eliminated it.

Tokico Springs, KYB AGX.

Other than that, I'd give the nod towards bushings as well.

G


----------



## Phil I. (May 6, 2003)

The creaking noise your talking about sounds pretty similar to the problem I had when I installed my JIC FL2-A2 coil-overs on my 2001 Eclipse. It turned out the front struts weren't bolted on tightly enough.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

I just installed the same set up and I hear the same exact noise.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got a similar noise on my bone stock 1600NX and have just accepted that its suspension weirdness. Which is a good thing - at first I was afraid brake cylinders or something were leaking and soaking the drums and that the creaking was the rear drums grabbing unevenly on fluid soaked surfaces.... not that you SR20 types have rear-drums to worry about.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

no sr20 here


----------



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

Pacman, which bushings exactly?

Skinny G, it's not the dustboots cuz I don't have dustboots  

Phil I, the struts are properly torqued

057, i do have the sr20

Very interesting  I wanted to make sure it wasn't anything MAJOR, but I will look into fixing it


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how are the coilover bodies fastened to the strut?


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

I followed this installation procedure http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml

Duct tape and silicone


----------



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

057 said:


> *I followed this installation procedure http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml
> 
> Duct tape and silicone *


I did the same method, but skipped the silicone part.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

did you put the little orange gasket back on the top of the strut assembly, if you skip this, there will be noise, because its metal on metal, I forgot the gasket and didn't worry about it, then after a day the sound got annoying and I dropped the assembly again to put it on


----------



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, I did keep the orange gaskets back on.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

worth a try, sorry


----------

